# Happy's Planted 10g



## HappyToLearn (Aug 3, 2012)

I just joined this site a few days ago while looking for information about bettas. I set up a planted 10 gallon tank at the beginning of July. The tank is now cycled, and I'm considering how I will stock it. I also have a planted 8 gallon cube which is home to a few ghost shrimp.

Here is a picture of my tank, and below is the information.









Equipment:
-10 gallon glass aquarium
-Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil capped with Fluval Shrimp Stratum (4 kg)
-Two 10W CFL (5000 K)
-Aqueon QuietFlow 20 Filter

Flora:
-Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus) 
-Italian Val (Vallisneria spiralis)

Fauna:
-So far, just a few pond snails and Malaysian Trumpet Snails.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

A betta and some Zebra Danios.  lol. a male, i find my males less agressive than my female lol. and some shrimpy's annnnnnnnnnnd............ 1 ADF lol, i dont really know i was just saying what would look good in there. lol. i even think that instead of Zebra Danios, you could just go to a bait shop, and get some minnows real cheap, and use those instead, that would look nice.... that is, a very very nicely done tank, i love it!!!!


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

That's one gorgeous tank! Ember tetras or chili rasboras would be so pretty in there! The plants are very nice. Great tank!


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybr a school of cloud minnows! They're pretty!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I have just a few snails and one huge plakat in my 10g.. he occupies the whole tank. it somehow doesn't seem 'empty' with him patrolling it all day. And hating on the snails as he passes them by, ha. 

I agree, a small schooling species would be awesome in your lush grassy -look tank. Or maybe a couple of dwarf gourami?


----------



## HappyToLearn (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I've considered Ember Tetras, Chili & Micro Rasboras, and Dwarf Gouramis. Lately I've been leaning toward a betta. I'd love to use this tank as nursery to bring a ill-kept betta back to health. I'm probably going to a LFS tonight to see what they have in stock. The tank will likely also house some cherry shrimp, if they do well in my other tank.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes, a betta would love it in there, I love when bettas that are red, orange, yellow colored go into a beautiful tank like this. They POP!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

The cherry shrimp might not last long with a betta.. all of mine will kill a shrimp if they catch it - you have plenty of hidey places, though, so they'd probably last quite a while. 

Looking forward to seeing what you come home with.


----------

